# Vrsar / Pula im April?



## bobbl (28. März 2017)

Liebe Gemeinde,
im April geht´s über Ostern für ein paar Tage mit der Freundin nach Kroatien. 
Nun meine Frage: Lohnt es sich, um diese Jahreszeit, seine Angelsachen mitzunehmen?

Im Mittelmeer habe ich bisher nur im Hochsommer geangelt und vor allem Kleinfisch, aber auch Conger gefangen. #h


----------



## glavoc (28. März 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Hallo,
ja, ab April ist das (doch recht flache) Meer auf jeden Fall warm genug, um den einen oder anderen Fisch vom Ufer zu überlisten. Was ist den dein Zielfisch? Was und wie willst du angeln? 
je mehr Infos, umso mehr Input kann ich/andere Boardies dir geben 
lg


----------



## bobbl (30. März 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Danke für die Antwort, glavoc! 
Ich habe keinen besonderen Zielfisch. Einfachheitshalber würde ich einfach gerne vom Ufer aus mit Kunstködern fischen - könnte sich das lohnen? 
Ein Boot habe ich nicht. Meiner Erfahrungen zum angeln im Süden sind bescheiden und beschränken sich auf die Sommermonate, wo ich im Mittelmeer jedoch nur kleine Fische und nachts einzelne Conger fangen konnte.


----------



## glavoc (30. März 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Vom Ufer sind Brassenartige (Zweibindenbrassen, Doraden etc.) möglich. Dafür kannst du, wenn vorhanden Karpfenkombos o.ä. hernehmen.
Spinnfischen geht, ist jedoch eventl. zäh, bis der "Knoten platzt". Zielfische sind dann Wolfs-& Blaubarsche, Stöcker, Hornhechte und ähnliche Predatoren (Leerfisch, kl. Amberjacks). 
Wenn du in mein Album schaust, siehst du mögliche Fänge:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=6393

Ich fische eine 2,7m lange und 7-28g WG werfende Shimanski YaseiRed DropShot (altes Modell) kombiniert mit einer 3000ender Penn Rolle und 6,2:1 Übersetzung. Geflecht ist eine 20 lb tragende Sufix 832 mit 1,5-2m FC Vorfach. Köder sind kl. Popper, WalkTheDog Pencils, längere "slim" Twitchbaits sowie Gummis mit recht leichten Jighaken/OffsetHooks(3,5-7g) an z.Bsp. J-Flash o.ä.
Bei Fragen, fragen 
lg


----------



## bobbl (30. März 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Die Fänge sind beeindruckend! 
Eine ähnliche Geräte Kombi habe ich, jedoch keine solchen Köder. Daher gleich meine nächste Frage: Funktionieren Meerforellenblinker auch im Mittelmeer? Wie groß sollen die Köder sein? Lohnt es sich auch eine Etage tiefer, also grundnah zu angeln oder spielt sich dort alles oberflächennah ab? 

Vielen Dank und Grüße!


----------



## glavoc (30. März 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Hallo Bobbl,
Meerforellenblinker funzen leider nich so...sorry! 
Meine KuKös sind so zwischen 7,8 cm - bis 12cm (Pencils für WTD). Die Popper sind in etwa genausogroß. Twitchbaits von 8-18cm..
Eine Etage tiefer lohnt auch. Grund mußt du nicht (unbedingt) berühren, sind ja keine Zander, zudem ist die Hängergefahr doch beträchtlich! Also grundnah eingekurbelt mit kleinen Sprüngen (nur hin&wieder) reicht aus. 
Hier mal so übliche KüKös, die kroat. Spinfischer benutzen: klick mich!

In diesem Thread hab ich mich bissle ausführlicher geäussert:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304728

Ist zwar Mittel/Süddalmatien aber um etwas "Einblick" zu bekommen bissle "Lesestoff". Der Boardie Salziges Silber fing übrigens einen stattlichen Blaubarsch in Istrien .
Und dann verlinke ich dir noch ein yt Video, wo du im Anschluß "weiter-/durchklicken" kannst:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaFmKKsgvxc

Viel Spaß & wenn Fragen, fragen! 
lg


----------



## glavoc (30. März 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

PS - versuche auf jeden Fall dir ein paar leckere Doraden für den Grill zu fangen!
lg


----------



## bobbl (30. März 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Vielen Dank für deine super Tipps! Ich werde mir also einige Stickbaits um die zehn cm zulegen und eventuell noch ein paar "Castin-Jiggs". Bin gespannt, ob ich etwas fangen werde!


----------



## glavoc (30. März 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Nimm silbrig-holo-blaue Farb-Varianten! Wenn mehrere dann verschiedene Modelle. Natürliche Dekore sind erstmal eine sicherere Bank. Statt teurer CastingJigs tun es aber auch mit Holofolie beklebte Barsch-Zocker. Twitchbaits sind im Dunkeln eher erfolgreich den tagsüber. Vermutl. hast du eine größere Auswahl an Gummifischen? Wenn du eher ein Gummifischer bist, nimm sie unbedingt mit!! Wichtig sind halt eher leichte Gewichte im Gegensatz zum Flußangeln. Casting Jigs ab einer Tiefe von 10-15 m mindestens...im flacherem lohnt sich dies eher mMn nich.
Fänge kannst du ja im Mittelmeertrööt posten:https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220937
Viele dort mitlesende Boardies würden sich freuen 
Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall tight lines und viel Petri - sowie einen erholsamen Urlaub!
lg
#h


----------



## glavoc (31. März 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Nachtrag. Hatte vergessen dir noch ne kostenlose Seekarte zu verlinken, wo du dir deine Location genauer unterwasser anschauen kannst.
Bitteschön: https://webapp.navionics.com/#boating@11&key=qoprG{t_rA
lg


----------



## bobbl (1. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Das ist mal ein Service  vielen Dank! 
Aus was für Plätze sollte ich besonders achten? Richtig tiefe Stellen oder eher flache Bereiche? 
Habe am Atlantik schon mal auf Wolfsbarsche geangelt und dabei alle Bisse auf den frisch überspülten Felsen in teils 40 cm tiefem Wasser gehabt. Die Barsche waren aber auch alle klein - max. 40 cm.


----------



## Angelmann67 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Hi Bobbl,
 hier ein paar günstige Ködervorschläge:
https://www.angel-domaene.de/storm-so-run-sinking-pencil 8cm-18g-holo-red-head--23716.html

https://www.angel-domaene.de/storm-...oeder-9-5cm-14g-chrome-blue-black--23729.html

https://www.angel-domaene.de/storm-so-run-minnow 9-5cm-11g-black-orange-lightning --23708.html

https://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-catchslide-twitch-wobbler-11-5cm-blue-mackrel--24180.html


----------



## glavoc (2. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Zitat:
Aus was für Plätze sollte ich besonders achten? Richtig tiefe Stellen oder eher flache Bereiche? 

Zuerst mal, ob du dort problemlos/gefahrlos hinkommst. Gibt unter Touristen richtige "Kletterziegen" und welche, die angesichts der steinigen, felsreichen und scharfen/spitzen Uferbeschaffenheit eher den "Rückwärtsgang" einlegen. Im Prinzip ist es vor deiner "Haustür" in Vrsar eher flach - was nicht das schlechteste ist|supergri. Gerade jetzt, wo keine Touristen die Strände belagern, kannst du in Ruhe Wölfe zocken! Achte auf die Futterfische, die sich jetzt in flachen, von der Sonne erwärmten Bereichen am ersten Zooplanton des Jahres laben. Dort findest du sicher auch deinen Zielfisch. 
Landspitzen (sofern für dich erreichbar) sind auch eine gute Position für recht viele Fischarten- spült dort die Strömung und der Wind Nahrung frei/hinzu...
Doraden haben ein wenig Ähnlichkeit im Verhalten wie hier die Schleien. D.h. sie haben ihre Futterwanderwege und ziehen an ihnen lang- auch die Fangzeiten sind eher im Morgengrauen und abends/nachts (wobei sie sich auch tagsüber fangen lassen-wenn du weißt wo  ).  Achte auf Mischgrund, also Felsen (Brocken mit Algen bewachsen), Sand und Seegraswiesen in 2,3m - 10,12, bis 15m Tiefe.

Zitat:
Habe am Atlantik schon mal auf Wolfsbarsche geangelt und dabei alle Bisse auf den frisch überspülten Felsen in teils 40 cm tiefem Wasser gehabt. Die Barsche waren aber auch alle klein - max. 40 cm.

Nun, 40cm ist fürs Mittelmeer eine recht gute Größe- ich nehme alle ab 30cm mit! Wer jetzt 60cm-1m Brocken wie in Portugal/Atlantik erwartet, wird wohl enttäuscht werden:m

Ich sag mal so: 8 von 10 Wölfen sind so um die 400/500g schwer und nur 1,2 schwerer - 1kg ist schon "kapital". Alles über 50cm ist für mich bereits der "Hammer"^^

Theoretisch könnte ich jetzt seitenlang über Unterwasserstruktur, Uferposition und Strömung, Wind und Wetter labern...praktisch mußt du es selbst austesten, denn nur dieser Lakmustest zeigt dir ob oder ob nicht...dass von mir oben geschriebene dient nur als grober Hinweis - hast du konkrete Stellen ausgesucht, schreibe ich dir gern meine Meinung dazu auf - einfach fragen:m


PS Angelmann - hast du mit den verlinkten KuKös schon Erfahrung mit Adriawölfen gesammelt oder ging es dir eher um das tolle P/L Verhältnis?

allen lg#h


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Hi glavoc,
 hab mir die Dinger selber zugelegt.
 Im Video wird auch mit Stickbaits gefangen und in Westkapelle habe ich mit länglichen Wobblern(ca. 10-12cm)
 flachlaufend und bevorzugt silber/schwarz oder Silber/blau Dekor, erfolgreich den Wölfen nachgestellt.
 Im August fahre ich mit der Familie nach Medulin und hoffe meine neuen Errungenschaften dort einsetzen zu könne.

 fettes Petri :m


----------



## glavoc (2. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Danke für deine Rückmeldung Angelmann!
Jepp- Westkapelle will ich auch mal sehr gerne irgendwann. Petri zu deinen Oosterschelde Wölfen!!!
Mittelmeer ist jedoch bissle etwas anderes  - Sichtweiten von bis zu 25m, sehr vorsichtige Fische durch jahrtausende langen, massiven Angeldruck...etc.pp.
Bei den Storm Z Sticks stört mich bissle das doch recht laute Klackern- wenn, denke ich eher Nachts einsetzbar (Scheuchwirkung). Generell mag ich eher stumme Sticks/KuKös auf Adriawolf. 
Achte auf eine recht zügige Köderführung im August! D.h. gib ihnen nicht zu viel Zeit sich den KuKö genauer anzuschauen! Bei Twitchbaits/Minnows hiflt oft eine sehr agressive Köderführung mit harten "jerks" statt "twitches" gepaart mit schneller Einholgeschwingigkeit. 
Euch beiden viel Petri in Istrien!!
lg


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Hi glavoc,
 danke für deine Tips.
 Hast du schon Erfahrungen mit dem Salmo Thrill ?
 Wird ja hier zu Lande,auch mit schneller Führung, erfolgreich auf Rapfen, eingesetzt.

 fettes Petri #h


----------



## glavoc (2. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Ahoi Angelmann67,
nein, mit dem Salmo Thrill hab ich keine Erfahrung. Ausprobieren!
Genau - der Rapfen ist sozusagen der Süßwasserpendant zum Wolfsbarsch, zudem ganz ähnlich gebaut und mit sehr ähnlichen Ködern zu überlisten- gut erkannt#6!! Leider, leider kommen sie bei mir hier in D`land in meiner Gegend nicht vor, daher lass ich meine WoBaWobbler dort unten.
lg
#h


----------



## bobbl (7. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Danke für die vielen Antworten! Ich werde berichten wie es lief


----------



## bobbl (13. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

So, die ersten Versuche heute waren erfolgsmäßig sehr überschaubar. Ein Mini hornhecht hatte Interesse am wobbler, das war es bisher.

Bin gespannt was die nächsten tage bringen.


----------



## glavoc (13. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Petri! Immerhin  - zumindest nicht Schneider^^. Strecke machen und auf Ährenfische/Gavuni achten. Beißzeiten abpassen und auf Aktivitäten im Uferbereichen achten! Also flüchtende Kleinfische. Bzw. dort fischen wo du kurz vor Sonnenuntergang kleine Ringel/Kreise von plantonfressenden Futterfischen siehst. Dann muß da nur noch ein Wolf oder besser mehrere Wölfe jagen (Futterneid!) und du sie überzeugen das Plastikstück zu fressen .
Drücke dir die Daumen!
lg und tl


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Nicht verzagen. ISt völlig normal, dass du das was unser kroatischer Woba-Papst beschreibt nicht siehst. Ist bei mir im Revier auch immer so. 

Wolf ist sehr schwer zu fangen mMn. 

Hornhecht lebend dranhängen. Gibt nichts besseres. Aber da wo Hornhecht frisst ist meist kein Räuber.


----------



## glavoc (15. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Also ich bin kein Papst^^ nur ein durchschnittlicher Spinnfischer. Habe vor ungefähr 5 Jahren mit dem Spinnfischen angefangen, davor gab es nur Handleinen, Harpunen, Netze etc.pp.
Beim Handleinenangeln auf Doraden mußte ich immer den raubenden Wölfen zusehen und wollte eine aktivere, schneller zu praktizierende Methode haben als die traditionelle mit lebendenm Köfi...so kam ich zum Rute und Rolle-angeln und auch zu diesem/ in dieses Forum. Aus meinem familiärem / inselbewohnendem Umfeld konnte ich keinerlei Beratung erwarten, da die zwar tonnenweise Fisch fangen, jedoch keine Rute und Rolle dafür benutzen.
Wölfe sind auch nicht so schwer zu fangen, wie immerfort behauptet wird. Es gilt ein Gefühl und Wissen zu erwerben über Spots, Köderführung und Zeiten/Umstände. Dann sind vielfachfänge an einem Angeltag u.U. (wenn die Bedinungen stimmen) sehr wohl möglich. Kroatische Foren geben mir diesbezüglich auch recht. 
Boris Bulić - Autor und Herausgeber zahlreicher Angel- & Fischereimagazine & Bücher, geht sogar soweit, dass er schreibt: "Einen Wolf zu fangen an guten Spots gilt als glücklicher Zufall, erst 7 und mehr Fische definiert den Spinnfischer..."

Was ich sagen will, auch der so oft als "schlauer Fuchs" bezeichnete Wolf ist och nur ein blöder Fisch und wirklich nicht unfangbar. Also nur Mut und nicht verzagen!
Und natürlich konkurireren Hornhechte mit Wölfen, Stöckern und kl. Amberjacks (im Herbst) um die Gavuni (Ährenfische). 
PS. Dario was meinst du denn, wie ein sagen wir mal 50-60 cm Wolf einen 75 cm Hornhecht verspeisen will?^^ So ganz ohne scharfe Zähne?
lg
Ährenfische sehe ich übrigens eigentl. fast immer...


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Naja ein Miniformat-Hornhecht dachte ich hätte keine 75cm. 

Mir geht grad ein Lichtlein auf. Ihr habt ja keine Barracudas! 

Ja ich glaub, ich zähl noch zu den Glücksfängern! Es ist eben so, das man die Spots wirklich kennen muss und dann noch lange nichts fangen muss. Du kennst das alles, die Insel vmtl seit du laufen kannst. Das bringt viel. 

Ich denke unsere Reviere unterscheiden sich einfach zu drastisch. Vielleicht musst du doch mal vorbeikommen  Shorejiggen geht easy bei mir :m Frag mal Kay, wie locker flockig du von Land an 30m Wassertiefe kommst. 

Die Tiere sind bei uns auch schon recht verblinkert glaube ich. Oder einfach drastisch weniger geworden. Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Barrakuda dem was streitig machen kann!


----------



## glavoc (15. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Naja ein Miniformat-Hornhecht dachte ich hätte keine 75cm.
> 
> Ja sicher, aber auch ein 30cm Horni passt nicht ins WoBa-Beuteschema. Anderst bei Blaubarschen, Barracudas und co.
> 
> ...



Vermutl. ... hab da keine Ahnung, ob die im seichtem Wasser jagen.

lg


----------



## bobbl (15. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Bisher noch gar nix, trotz abendlichem versuch. Das Wasser sieht auch echt tot aus. Nicht mal im Hafen sieht man Fische...
Morgen wird wieder angegriffen.


----------



## Frame (15. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Den eigentlichen Hafen dort kenne ich nicht, ist auch ewig her und war im Hochsommer nur einmal dort.

Probiere es mal auf der Brücke von der Fkk Anlage Anita wenn Deine Frau das erlaubt|rolleyes|supergri.

Das Bild von der Brücke kommt irgendwann oben im Banner.
Glaub das 3. ist es.

Kostet halt vermutlich Eintritt und Parkgebühr. Wenn dort Angler rumstehen angeln sie vermutlich auf Hornhechte und es wird wohl gerade auch welche dort geben.
Im Sommer 1982 waren jedenfalls reichlich dort.

Die Angler auf der Brücke waren auch bekleidet, zumindest mit Badehose. War kein Fkk-Zwang, aber es liefen schon diverse Schönheiten auch herum#t... Ist ja Sinn und Zweck einer solchen Anlage.

Muss auch irgendwo nen Fischmarkt geben (gegeben haben), ich bekam nen Beutel Sardinen geschenkt die anscheinend nur in größerer Menge verkauft wurden.

Ich hab damals auch gerne am anderen Ende von der kleinen Insel jenseits der Brücke im offenen Meer geangelt.
Da kommst Du in etwas tieferes Wasser.

(Hatte mit Moped damals nur ne 2,10m 5-30gr Reiserute dabei und zwar mal ne halbe Sardine dort Abends nachts rausgelegt... und vermutlich eher zum Glück keinen Biss darauf gekriegt... die Sardinenmatschnr. auch gar nicht erst probiert... Wäre eh nur schiefgegangen mit der kleinen Angel.)

Meeräschen im Bereich nahe der Brücke von den Stegen,  bzw.Molen. Und diverse Meerbrassen. (Glaube Obladas, Gelbstriemen, Zweibinden, Lippfische und auch diese Grundeln Glavoc?. Aber alles eher nur Kleinzeug weil flaches Wasser. Mit ner 2,10 m Rute kommt man halt auch nicht so weit raus bei dem Wurfgewicht...)

Bevor Du abschneiderst probiere es halt mal in der Anlage.
Siehst Du keine anderen Angler ist es wohl noch zwecklos und zu kalt.


----------



## glavoc (16. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*



			
				bobbl;4656471[COLOR=DarkGreen schrieb:
			
		

> ]Bisher noch gar nix, trotz abendlichem versuch. Das Wasser sieht auch echt tot aus. [/COLOR]
> 
> Also hast du keine Aktivitäten gesehen'? Sprich keine Futterfische oder gar flüchtende?
> Hier mal zwei Bilder, wie die so aussehen:
> ...



Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall Erfolg und drücke dir ganz stark die Daumen! Viel Glück und noch mehr Petri!
#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

fahr nach Plomin Luka, ca. 25 Km von Pula. Dort sitzen immer ein paar Angler und was ich bisher sah, auch erfolgreich.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Naja ich wollt ja auch nicht, dass er mit dem Horni ein Wolf fängt. Aber wenns keine Bluefish und Barrakudas da gibt... 

Am Sandstrand ist der Wolf der König. Da gibts auch keine Cudas. Aber die felsigen Ecken, mit Seegraswiesen und so da gibt es bei uns Cudas zu hauf. Ein Freund hat mir erzählt, früher ist er rausgefahren mit Boot, hat auf Ansage paar Wölfe gefangen. Mittlerweile lohnt es sich nichtmal mehr das zu versuchen. Du fängst bei zig Ausfahrten einfach nix mehr. Und da kann ich mir neben der Überfischung (sicherlich auch durch Angler!) auch die Konkurrenz mit anderen Räubern vorstellen. 

Das Video ist ja der Knaller  So hab ich auch schon Hornhechte springen sehen, aber dann kam ein Riesenthunfisch hinterher! Die jagenden Wölfe, die ich im Hafen gesehen hab sahen ganz anders aus. Da sind nur 10 Fische weggesprungen und dann der Platscher hinterher.


----------



## glavoc (16. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Moin moin,
jepp wenn ein Hornhechtschwarm so springt, ist eigentl. im Herbst ein besserer oder mehrere bessere Amberjacks hinter ihnen her^^ (Thune kann ich als Uferangler eigentl. ausschließen^^). Würde in diesem Viedeo nicht garantieren wollen, dass es Wölfe sind die ihnen nachstellen und sind auch keine Ährenfische die da springen..ging mir nur ums "wie so etwas ungefähr aussehen kann". Sicher ist es meist eher wie du es beschreibst, also ca 10 Fische und auch nicht so flott das ganze, zumal bei diesen noch frischen Temperaturen. 
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*



glavoc schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> jepp wenn ein Hornhechtschwarm so springt, ist eigentl. im Herbst ein besserer oder mehrere bessere Amberjacks hinter ihnen her^^ (Thune kann ich als Uferangler eigentl. ausschließen^^). Würde in diesem Viedeo nicht garantieren wollen, dass es Wölfe sind die ihnen nachstellen und sind auch keine Ährenfische die da springen..ging mir nur ums "wie so etwas ungefähr aussehen kann". Sicher ist es meist eher wie du es beschreibst, also ca 10 Fische und auch nicht so flott das ganze, zumal bei diesen noch frischen Temperaturen.
> lg



Oder Palometta! Die lieben Hornhechte. Eigentlich liebt alles Hornhechte. 

Besagter Thun im Hornhechtschwarm war ca. 20-30m weg vom Land, einer leicht erreichbaren Stelle. Hatte sicher 50kg+


----------



## glavoc (16. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Oder Palometta!
> 
> Ja auch möglich, aber doch seltener...bisher hat ich von denen nur 2- AJ über fünf und auch bessere..
> 
> Besagter Thun im Hornhechtschwarm war ca. 20-30m weg vom Land, einer leicht erreichbaren Stelle. Hatte sicher 50kg+



Ja selbst wenn, hätte da meine ML Rute und die 3000er Rolle nix machen können Einmal neu bespulen und ggf. neue Carbonscheiben für die Bremse (bestenfalls!).
lg

PS die Zeiten wo Thune so nahe der Küste kammen, sind in Kroatien lange vorbei...
Einst wurden einfach Buchten mit Netzen versperrt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Es wird aber besser. Der Schutz greift und die Bestände erholen sich augenscheinlich ein wenig. 

Hab ja einen an der Mitsio gehabt, was hat die Biomaster geschrien. Der hätte mich in 2min gespult. Für die Bremsbeläge ist das nicht so gut


----------



## bobbl (16. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Also futterfisch gibt es nicht, auch keine anderen Fische - leider.
Meine wobbler sind schlank und Silber bzw. Blau. Längen zwischen 10 und 14 cm. Auch stickbaits habe ich getestet.

Andere Angler habe ich bisher nirgends gesehen, auch die Fischer kommen meist nur mit sehr bescheidener Beute in den Hafen. Jedoch wundert mich das nicht besonders...allein in vrsar werden vermutlich jeden abend über 50 wolfsbarsche serviert, teils in Größen deutlich unter 30 cm.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*



bobbl schrieb:


> Also futterfisch gibt es nicht, auch keine anderen Fische - leider.
> Meine wobbler sind schlank und Silber bzw. Blau. Längen zwischen 10 und 14 cm. Auch stickbaits habe ich getestet.
> 
> Andere Angler habe ich bisher nirgends gesehen, auch die Fischer kommen meist nur mit sehr bescheidener Beute in den Hafen. Jedoch wundert mich das nicht besonders...allein in vrsar werden vermutlich jeden abend über 50 wolfsbarsche serviert, teils in Größen deutlich unter 30 cm.



Na gut aber die werden aus Aquakultur kommen


----------



## bobbl (16. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Cool, das wusste ich nicht, dass man die mittlerweile sogar züchten kann!

Alles in allem ist das angeln hier sehr mau. Aber der Urlaub ist dennoch klasse. Bomben Wetter, tolle Natur und freundliche Menschen. In istrien gibts Viel zu entdecken, da lässt sich das mit dem angeln auch verkraften.

Mal ot: gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit Delfinen zu beobachten? Hier werden überall Touren angeboten, aber wenn man nachfragt, sind entweder die Wellen zu hoch oder das Wasser zu kalt


----------



## glavoc (16. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Also futterfisch gibt es nicht, auch keine anderen Fische - leider.

Hmm das ist schlecht! Normalerweise gibt es meistens Strand/Küstenabschnitte wo die Gavuni(Ährenfische) fast immer anzutreffen sind. Dort müssten sie auch jetzt zur Zeit sein. Teilweise in großen Schwärmen und von relativ kl. Größe. 
Meist im flachen (abends), da sie den Schutz des Ufers suchen. 
Was dir eventl. helfen könnte, ist nachzufragen, wo du auf "Brancin/Luben/Agac" angeln kannst. Also wo seine "Poschta" ist. Meist geben Vermieter solche Stellen preis, wenn man nett fragt.
Habe mich auch in dortigen  Foren schlau gemacht. Doraden und Wölfe sollten wohl in Vrsar zu fangen sein.
Selbst war ich vor 3 Wochen in Norddalmatien erfolgreich, daher denke ich nicht, das es zu kalt ist. Zumal am Festland und auf Wolf...

Meine wobbler sind schlank und Silber bzw. Blau. Längen zwischen 10 und 14 cm. Auch stickbaits habe ich getestet.

Soweit eigentl. alles richtig gemacht. Fehlt nur das sich beide begegnen, also Wolf und Wobbler.

Andere Angler habe ich bisher nirgends gesehen, auch die Fischer kommen meist nur mit sehr bescheidener Beute in den Hafen. 

Kein gutes Zeichen, dass mit den fehlenden Anglern!
Dort könntest du dir Positionen/Spots und wenn nette, auch Tips abgreifen.

Die Restaurant-Wölfe sind, wie Scorpion77 schon schrieb, zumal in der Größe, sicher aus der Aquakultur. Ebenso wie Doraden und auch Dentexe (meist von gleicher Größe und oftmals kleinere Tiere).

Schön finde ich, dass du dir nicht den Urlaub vermiesen läßt und die Zeit sinnvoll auskostest!
Delfine sind mir nur als Zufallsbegegnungen über "den Weg gelaufen". Wusste nicht das ein Delfinwatching in Istrien angeboten wird.
Übrigens ist ein fischen wenn Delfine gesichtet werden, kaum erfolgreich möglich..

Dir weiterhin eine gute Zeit und Petri! 
lg


----------



## bobbl (17. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Also, erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps. 
Leider geht es morgen wieder heim ins verregnete Nürnberg.

Das Wetter hier war gigantisch. Man konnte sogar baden.
Der Tipp mit dem naturisten hotel war super. Von der Brücke konnte man sogar Fische sehen, gebissen hat keiner, aber egal.

Der Urlaub war super, obwohl kein Kapitän zu den Delfinen rausgefahren ist, könnten wir eben doch noch einen sehen - direkt am Badestrand von Vrsar, vielleicht 100 Meter vor der Küste.

Mein Fazit: Istrien ist toll zum Urlaub machen, das angeln, bzw. Fangen sollte jedoch nicht im Vordergrund stehen.


----------



## glavoc (17. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*



bobbl schrieb:


> Das Wetter hier war gigantisch. Man konnte sogar baden.
> 
> Sehr schön, dass zu lesen! Weiter unten war zZ Starkregen!
> 
> ...



Ja schade det mit den blöden Viehern^^. Nur die haben zum vollumfänglichem Glück vermutl. gefehlt#d.
Euch noch einen guten Resturlaub und eine gute und staufreie Heimreise wünscht mit lg
die Mittelmeergrundel^^(Glavoc im kroat. genannt)
#h


----------



## Snakesfreak (17. April 2017)

*AW: Vrsar / Pula im April?*

Schade das es fischtechnisch nicht so geklappt hat! Kann aber auch nur bestätigen, das Kroatien eines der schönsten Länder ist!

War bei mir in den Urlauben auch so, habe es aber nur ein paar mal versucht...
Meist Brassenartige mit Naturködern uder mit der handleine beim Schnorcheln!


----------

